# Who Should I carry and why?



## ElTacoPaco (Dec 11, 2015)

Faux effects or Modern Masters


----------



## RH (Sep 7, 2010)

No experience with the Faux Effects but I use MM pretty regularly. It's a well priced and quality product IMO.


----------



## Jmayspaint (Mar 26, 2013)

Opposite here. I use quite a bit of Faux Effects but haven't tried any Modern Masters. 

The Faux Effects stuff is good. Set Coat, Aqua Glaze, C-500, Varnish Plus, Master Finishing medium (that's my oak grain filler), all good products. The Set Coat has tenacious adhesion. All of them are user friendly. 

My beefs with them are the lack of specific tech data. There data sheets are a joke. And the stupid gallon jugs some of their stuff comes in.


----------



## jason123 (Jul 2, 2009)

I dont use to much of either. I had a bad experience with modern master clear coat, it yellowed to hell. I used a new roller new pan stirred it very well. It probably is due to some unknown reason but I wasn't impressed with the end result, dont if it was the product or not.


----------



## PACman (Oct 24, 2014)

I got burned for $9000.00 worth of non-selling Modern Masters once, so I can't with a clear conscious recommend any faux finish products. Unless you have 20-30 people a day coming into your store looking for it, your going to eat it I'm afraid. Home Depot, Lowe's, Menard's, pretty much all the box stores have gotten rid of it or at least stock very little of it. And their prices were half what you are going to have to charge. So unless you have some big professional users I wouldn't touch it. If you can set yourself up with a distributor that can sell you small quantities, that would be the way to go. PM me if you are interested in the number of such a supplier that I believe covers your area.


----------



## fauxlynn (Apr 28, 2011)

Faux Effects is superior to MM as far as glaze,clear coats. But if I need a particular metallic color, it's easier to get a bottle of MM quickly.

But ,I agree with Pacman. If you stock many of the line of either, you'll get stuck with them. It is a pain sometimes for me to get a product quickly,many of the stores here have discontinued them. But, take the MM metallic golds, they have like four or five of them. I only ever use one shade,the others are useless. And nobody I know has ever used metallic colors like purple or green.

I have gotten used to certain products and know where to get them.I also have back up products I go to locally if I can't wait for something to be shipped.

For instance, I'm authorized to purchase the Gold Line Faux Effects which are a little better than the silver line. My go to distributor went out of business and the next closest distributor doesn't keep much in stock. I can go to the local art supply store and get glaze medium made by Golden Paints that is pretty good,but dern exspensive.But at least I can get it fast.

But, if I was in your area and knew you stocked FFX, I would be your best friend and customer.

I don't know, unless you have many people calling and asking if you carry certain products, you might do better to not carry any.

Hope that was a little helpful.


----------



## four2knapp (Jun 19, 2011)

"Faux Effects is superior to MM as far as glaze,clear coats." 

I agree with Fauxlynn. As far as stocking faux effects, one has to attend a class for their gold line. There are no brochures or much print literature on their silver line. There is no directions on the containers/ jugs. That would be a nightmare trying to sell to s DIY or an inexperienced finisher. 

For metallics, I've had good results with the Ralph Lauren line at Home Depot. At $45 a gallon , 2 coats were just as good as 2 coats credit scent bronze that they mixed at twice the cost. 

I thought McCloskey went out of business. Valspar had some similar items as mcCloskey's but now they are very limited. They used to have a mocha, gold, copper, silver & pearl glazes that I liked. Terrible open time for a color wash the and always added Faux Effects Aqua glaze and/or the extender. Did a 3 + story stairwell


----------



## fauxlynn (Apr 28, 2011)

Wait,where have I been? Since when does Ralph Lauren have metallics? They had them years ago, we loved the silver. I though they were completely discontinued. In general the RL lines were terrible to work with;I don't know how any DIY er could cope with them.

As far as FFX,when they came out with that silver line it kind of ticked me off because I paid something like $1500 to take that class. I think they started that silver line because people didn't want to take the classes. My former employer had taken the class and then worked out his own system for using the products.Under his system we never used the FFX tints or used the setcoat as intended.


----------



## four2knapp (Jun 19, 2011)

Home Depot got rid of RL when they brought in Martha Stewart's line. I think it lasted a year and RL regent metallics are back. Nice it comes in quarts too- for a stencil job or ?


----------



## LynnMarchand (Jun 11, 2014)

Try fauxmarketplace.com out of Louisville, KY. Fast shipping, large inventory and great customer service.


----------

